# white on the chest !?!?!?!?



## Dexter

i always heard dog that have white '' spot '' on the chest are not pure breed ...

my dog is registered at the ckc and pure breed proven . father and mother dsnt have white at all !

but my boy have some white on the chest!?!?!? does that mean something ??
my boy is pure breed or i have been scamed ?

i am just wondering , is that common for gsd to have little white hair on the chest?

here is a pic


----------



## doggiedad

my boy is from a leading breeder
in the USA and he has a white spot
in the center of his chest. i have to look
but i think he has a white spot on one of his toes.


----------



## Stosh

Both of my pups had a bit of white on their chest and they're both AKC registered. Their parents don't have any white on them either. In a few months time it disappeared but I really liked it!


----------



## Zoeys mom

Mine has a white splotch too and she is pure bred as well


----------



## Zahnburg

It will go away and is not unusual.


----------



## NotaBelgian

Don't worry, small white 'patches' are not a negative (check out the breed description at AKC.org). In fact, GSD's frequently get random white hairs as they get older, especially on their muzzle and ruff.


----------



## Castlemaid

Somewhat common for puppies to have a bit of white on the chest - it usually fades as they get older. Though some adults may retain their white chest spot.

Funny all the misconceptions flying around about GSDs!


----------



## 48496

Your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## Stosh

Oh yes, he's gorgeous! White spot and all


----------



## Dexter

seems small for me tho ... 4 month 3 weeks . 40 lbs .. sound wierd for a dog who suposed to be 85+lbs

but thx btw about the white spot .. made me feels more confortable after those answer ...


----------



## Baersmama

I have a purebred female... age four....with a white spot on her chest. Our former shepherd was Black with a white spot on his chest. Also purebred. Never heard a white spot meant not a pure GSD.


----------



## onyx'girl

I have a bi-color with a chest diamond. She is purebred and it hasn't faded with age. The white comes from a gene one of the parents carry. Onyx also has it on her feet.


----------



## Lin

How big are the parents? Because generally GSDs are not 85+ lbs, according to the breed standard the top end is around 88 lbs.


----------



## Castlemaid

40 pounds at 4 months 3 weeks is perfectly fine. Nothing to worry about! 

He is very cute, by the way!


----------



## KZoppa

the white spot is normal and the weight and age work nicely too.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

My boy Moses has a white heart on his chest. I love it as he is such a heart dog, he just wears it on his chest. He is 100% GSD! You can see it on one of his pics in my album.


----------



## Cluemanti

Never heard that but mine has a pretty big white spot. I love the look of it and hopefully it doesn't fade too much.


----------



## HeidiW

My Bo had a white spot too gone now. I have seen it before him too. Weight varies rapid growth will start now.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Tanner has a white spot on his chest, but he is a purebred(poorly bred one).


----------



## MariD

He's adorable!! ♥ My pup is 8 months and has a white spot in the exact same spot. He's a sable GSD. I think it's starting to fade a bit though. His dad has one too and they're both pure breeds.


----------



## Konotashi

Irish spotting gene, isn't it?

Ever heard of a panda German shepherd? Haha, now THAT'S a lot of white on a GSD without being a WGSD.


----------



## WtxPA

June has white hairs peppered all along her spine.


----------



## onyx'girl

That is called a bitch stripe, isn't the same as white spotting. Many showlines have the bitch stripe, it isn't common in working lines.


----------



## WtxPA

onyx'girl said:


> That is called a bitch stripe, isn't the same as white spotting. Many showlines have the bitch stripe, it isn't common in working lines.


 I knew she was too sensitive to be a working line Great, my dog's a diva!


----------



## Jacek

Nothing to worry about! My 4.5 months old solid black has also lots of white on her chest and left paw.


----------



## bianca

My Molly has a few white hairs on her chin...thus nickname of Molly White Chin!


----------



## chicagojosh

sure looks purebred to me


----------

